# s13 bumper support



## doriftoboy (Jun 18, 2004)

im doing s13 conversion and i was wondering if the s13 bumper will work with the usdm stock 92' bumper support with out any mods. if so what are the mods?


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

doriftoboy said:


> im doing s13 conversion and i was wondering if the s13 bumper will work with the usdm stock 92' bumper support with out any mods. if so what are the mods?


S13 conversion? Your car is an S13. The S13 chassis was home to the 180SX, 240SX, and Silvia. Be more specific, perhaps?


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

bridrive55 said:


> S13 conversion? Your car is an S13. The S13 chassis was home to the 180SX, 240SX, and Silvia. Be more specific, perhaps?


you know he meant the s13 front end conversion, and by s13, he doesnt mean chassis, the actual S13, the model S13, the silvia


----------



## doriftoboy (Jun 18, 2004)

thats exactly what i meant, sorry for the misunderstanding


----------



## doriftoboy (Jun 18, 2004)

thats exactly what i meant, sorry for the misunderstanding. so any modifcations or will it work fine with usdm bumper support? also is it possible to use the jdm s13 bumper with out the bumper support?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

i dont use a bumper support...


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

KaRdoN said:


> you know he meant the s13 front end conversion, and by s13, he doesnt mean chassis, the actual S13, the model S13, the silvia


S13 is a chassis. Mine happens to be an RHS13, and most USM S13's are. Even if you have like an RPS13 front end, your car is still an RHS13. Mine is also stuck in a 3-foot snowbank, so maybe I should shut up. Someone sell me a Sentra.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

doriftoboy said:


> thats exactly what i meant, sorry for the misunderstanding. so any modifcations or will it work fine with usdm bumper support? also is it possible to use the jdm s13 bumper with out the bumper support?


I was under the impression that you weren't supposed to use the USM bumper support with the Japanese bumper. I don't even use the support on my stock (well, heavily modified stock) bumper.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

theres only one conversion he can possibly be talking about, some of you are just being anal. its the s13 silvia front end conversion. all 240sx's and 180sx's have the same front end so hmm what could he possibly mean?

by the way bri, theres also s13 200sx's...


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Kelso said:


> theres only one conversion he can possibly be talking about, some of you are just being anal. its the s13 silvia front end conversion. all 240sx's and 180sx's have the same front end so hmm what could he possibly mean?
> 
> by the way bri, theres also s13 200sx's...


Yeah, but the 200SX is on the above mentioned chassis (Am I right? I've never actually seen one...) And all 240SX's and 180SX's don't have the same front end. Put my '89 front end (albeit extremely modified) next to a 180SX Type X front end and tell me they're the same!


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Anal or not, I think the answer to the question is, just don't use the bumper support. Sorry to be a little terse, skillet :cheers:


----------

